# Odessa barb



## pepedopolous (14 Feb 2014)

A snap of one of my barbs.




Cleaned up using the GIMP's heal tool! Then adjusted colour and contrast using Darktable.

P


----------



## Puntius (14 Feb 2014)

Yeah these are stunning fish, I have 12 of them need to get some more at the end of the month


----------

